# Bullying Seminar



## robodope35 (Jun 7, 2010)

2-Day Bullying Seminar

The North Reading Police Department is hosting a two day Bullying Seminar provided by Attorney Patrick Rogers of Commonwealth Police Services CPS HOME​
*Dates*: August 26th, and 27th 2010*
Times*: _Day #1_ (0830 Hrs Registration), Class 0845 Hrs-1530 Hrs, and _Day #2,_ 0830 Hrs to 1300 Hrs *Location: *North Reading Police Headquarters, Henry J Purnell Training Room

The seminar will cover complete and thorough discussion and breakdown of the new Harassment Prevention Law (especially the new arrest power component) the new Bullying Law and the mandate of the principal to notify police,​  search and seizure of students, their belongings, desks, lockers, etc and. disciplinary issues for conduct committed away from the school. All questions will be answered.
The cost of the seminar is 195.00 per person and includes a text book made of the school law, bullying and how the new Harassment Prevention Order intersects with the bullying statute. It is like having 3 seminars in one.

*Registration:* Seating for this course will limited and on a first come, first serve basis. To register please Contact Officer Jim Carcia (978)357-5075 or [email protected]


----------

